
More specialized matrix data structures in Clojure on CPU and GPU - dragandj
http://dragan.rocks/articles/17/Neanderthal-015-Many-more-specialized-matrix-data-structures-in-Clojure
======
dragandj
Source:

[https://github.com/uncomplicate/neanderthal](https://github.com/uncomplicate/neanderthal)

Also used for Bayesian data analysis on the GPU in:

[https://github.com/uncomplicate/bayadera](https://github.com/uncomplicate/bayadera)

